# Sky3ds blue button - where to buy



## PrinceDeviant (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi, 

Newbie user to the 3ds. Would like to buy a sky3ds blue button card,  can anyone recommend a legit site/seller who preferably is uk based. Am more than happy to also buy preloaded 3ds games that will be sky3ds compatible. Not big into downloading or hacks, so looking for a quick get around. 

Many thanks for any advice which is forthcoming. 

Cheers, 

PrinceDeviant


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 10, 2015)

I can't help you on the shop itself since you want a UK based one, but the Sky3DS is far, far simpler than the Gateway. If you aren't interested in anything but playing the games, and especially if you aren't interested in playing online, it's a pretty straightforward process. Otherwise, I doubt you'll find a legit seller who pre-loads games. That is far too much work for them, if nothing else.


----------



## PrinceDeviant (Jun 10, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> I can't help you on the shop itself since you want a UK based one, but the Sky3DS is far, far simpler than the Gateway. If you aren't interested in anything but playing the games, and especially if you aren't interested in playing online, it's a pretty straightforward process. Otherwise, I doubt you'll find a legit seller who pre-loads games. That is far too much work for them, if nothing else.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Thanks.  All understood. 

Found two sites.  One is a site where they sell every flash cart and they sell a pre loades micro sd card with 25 3ds games of your choice for £12. Other is a one man jobby who will let you select which games you want for £1 per game. All these are ds games Its made in the same way as the 350 /557/ 280 in one ds multi cards.
with a Sky3ds can i play different region famss on a uk 3ds?


----------



## mrbits (Jun 12, 2015)

I ordered from http://3dscarduk.com for £62 + £2 shipping but haven't received it yet so I couldn't say if they are good or not.


----------

